

SpaceX to relaunch rocket Tuesday 12:44 AM PST/ 3:44 AM EST  - jasondc
http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-spacex-second-launch-attempt-20120521,0,1777511.story

======
ChuckMcM
While watching the pre-launch, and listening to NASA comment on the rocket and
its sub-systems, I am left wondering how it feels to be NASA looking at
something which previously only they and the DoD could muster.

Will be a strange new world when one can put 'what ever they want' into orbit
if they have the cash. Yes, I know that up to now that has been handled by
'the brotherhood' (this is what I heard a Lockheed engineer call the set of
public and private actors that were the components of the US space program).

I'm really excited to someone putting up the ULA long duration vehicle [1] (an
internal combustion engine in space, how cool is that?) and depots with fuel
for things to move around. That will be a new day indeed.

[1]
[http://www.ulalaunch.com/site/docs/publications/Integrated%2...](http://www.ulalaunch.com/site/docs/publications/Integrated%20Vehicle%20Propulsion%20and%20Power%20System%20for%20Long%20Duration%20Cyrogenic%20Spaceflight%202011.pdf)

------
ChuckMcM
I remember when all the major networks covered a space launch. The count down,
the NASA checklists, Walter Cronkite talking to some ex-astronaut type person
explaining what was going on. This feels like that (except for the fact that
not a lot of coverage other than NASA TV and a web cast). I appreciate that it
will be on earlier on the west coast, waiting until nearly 3AM was killing me
:-).

~~~
krschultz
I can understand indifference of news outlets. After all, unmanned launches
have become fairly routine. Even cargo missions to ISS have become routine.
The 'what' isn't the exciting part of SpaceX, the 'who' excites us. Most
people probably don't get that.

What I can't understand is the disparraging nature of a lot of the coverage.
Both Slate and the Wall Street Journal had really snarky commentary this
morning about the delayed launch. There were many people poking fun at them on
Twitter.

Meanwhile, as someone who actually follows this stuff, I was amazed by their
ability to shut down the rocket after ignition without damage. I'm also
impressed by the fact they're able to refire the engine almost immediately.
You can't do that with every rocket ever made. Not only is the Merlin engine
cheaper, it's better (than some). That's something to be proud of.

And even if the journalist doesn't know enough about rockets to be impressed
that a failure didn't lead to the thing blowing up on the launch pad, they're
acting as if government launches don't get delayed repeatedly. The Space
Shuttle would seemingly only actually liftoff about 50% of the time they said
it would. It's hardly a major set back that they pushed it back 48 hours. Why
does it seem like people want this to fail?

------
simonb
= 7:44 UTC

------
christianbryant
I'm hoping as these flights become more regular, SpaceX gets into the business
of installing an InterPlanetary Internet.

~~~
Anon84
Technically, there is already an IP address outside the solar system... I
guess that's InterStellar Internet?

~~~
Tossrock
I don't think the Voyager probe uses IP datagrams, and as the furthest manmade
object from Earth, it's not even outside the heliosphere. Perhaps I'm missing
something?

------
thebooktocome
I'm fairly certain that both times should be in PDT/EDT, but time zones were
never my strong suit.

~~~
jeffbcross
I know... get the timezones right, people; it's not rocket science!

------
metatronscube
Watching this from Scotland live over the Internet. Feeling quite excited at
the prospect of private enterprise supplying the International space station
and hopefully kick starting something.

------
bostonvaulter2
Does anyone have a link to where on Space X's site they will be streaming the
video? Preferably including a countdown until launch.

~~~
bhassel
Doesn't have a countdown timer, but the Spaceflight Now mission page has a
pre- and post-launch timeline, as well as status updates:
<http://spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/003/status.html>

Here is a countdown timer until 3:44:38 EDT (the scheduled launch):
[http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?msg=S...](http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?msg=SpaceX+Falcon+9+%2F+Dragon+COTS+2+Test+Launch&month=5&day=22&year=2012&hour=3&min=44&sec=38&p0=867)

------
daimyoyo
That was amazing to watch. I honestly feel like I just witnessed history.

------
vitno
so early... oh well, who am I kidding? of course I'll be watching!

------
suborbital
Yes! No failure to launch tonight!

